# Its Fire!! Time Again



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Well yesterday the Base had their annual -- "hey lets light something on fire and watch folks that normally donâ€™t do this for a living look stupid as they try to put it out" day... It was actually quite fun putting out fires â€¦ I also realized that Firemen should be paid more.

But just a quick reminder -- and I won't belabor the point since you can do a forum search and see that last year we covered this topic ad nausem --

but check those Fire Extinguishers before you head out. And remember â€" I think most of us would STRONGLY recommend that you get an additional fire extinguisher other then the one that came with the Outback...

speaking of the Outback powder fire extinguisher -- remember that you need to shake it ever so often â€" and not simply test if it has pressure in it (by pushing the little button) .. The powder extinguishers have a tendency to have the powder compress and go rock hard on the bottom of the extinguisher after years of vibrating in the trailer and being up right the whole time...so when you need it all you get is powdery airâ€¦

I usually just take my powder one out prior to every trip and bang the heck out of it to loosen things up (probably not the preferred method)...

BUT -- and I digress quickly -- go to WalMart -- take out 20.00 -- and hopefully it will be the best 20.00 you have ever wasted and that you never have to use it -- but get yourself a good extinguisher...

http://www.hanford.gov/fire/safety/extingrs.htm

With that said â€" picking up the trailer today and heading to Padre Island for four days this weekendâ€¦. I canâ€™t waitâ€¦.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Well put Ghosty, and to tell you the truth, we pretty much use the same method that you do with the 20lb "powder guns" we keep on the apparatus. Just turn over, and bang it around a bit to loosen everything up.

Stay safe everyone

Tim


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Ghosty, "Padre Island for four days this weekend" at the start of spring break, you're brave.....

PS - Thanks for the tip, I'll check mine and pick up an extra before we go out again.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I must have missed this tip last year, as I had no idea I needed to do this.









Add more more thing to the de-winterization effort. Thanks!!1


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Great post, Ghosty.

Wise words, indeed!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

thanks for the advice!! I didn't kn ow you needed to do this. I will add it to my trip check list also.

have a great trip!!

scott


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Ghosty,

We picked up and installed an ABC one during the winter, per another discussion on safety. Thanks for the reminder about shaking the thing.

Rita


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> â€¦ I also realized that Firemen should be paid more.


Agree with that ,

remember quite a few Depts are also Volunteer.


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

I whole-heartedly agree. Not really an incident with the Outback, but last spring I dumped what I thought was cold ashes from an outdoor firepit onto my compost pile. Went back around front and about 20 minutes later happened to go around back to get something from the shop. Well, my compost pile was on fire as was about a 15' circle around it and it was licking up the nearest tree in my woods. I went through 3 of those "mini" fire extinguishers like are in the Outback and still needed the water hose. Thank goodness I had an extinguisher in the shop, the truck and the kitchen..... Anyways, I now have a 20 pounder in the shop


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Very well put Ghosty
Nice to remind people before the season starts up again








We sometimes forget over the winter time

Don


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

7heaven said:


> Ghosty, "Padre Island for four days this weekend" at the start of spring break, you're brave.....
> 
> PS - Thanks for the tip, I'll check mine and pick up an extra before we go out again.
> [snapback]88610[/snapback]​


Maybe we'll see him on "Ghosty Gone Wild!"


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Ghosty's Compost pile...


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks Ghosty, I need to add that to my list, speaking of lists, I need to start one, this will be the first time de-winterizing the Outback! I know I am going to forget something!!!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Check under the Outbackers FAQ section on the main forum page. There is a spring checklist available there.

Tim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Ghosty's Compost pile...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL

Ghosty

Great post. Thanks

Thor


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I nneded this information yesterday, I put in my getting ready for spring order into rv wholesalers for my maxx air vents x 3, two sets of leveling blocks, exra water hoses, waste snake setup, camp axe and food bug covers. I will have to logon and add that 20lb extinguisher.

Thanks for the tip and warning.


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

How about a fire suppression system as an outback mod, anyone?

4 valves and about 60' of 1/2" schedule 40 black pipe shoud do the trick

Jeff


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Can I just buy a replacement extinguishers at a Lowes for the Outback, or are they some custom size to fit into their holder?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

If your adding an extra, just head down to your nearest home center store, hardware store, warehouse wholesale superstore, or what have you and get a new one. Costco usually has decent one's for about $20-$25, and they should all have them in the same price range.

Tim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ok...I will do that. I'm planning on getting rid of the one in the Outback, as I've never done any maintence to it (shack...bang...flip) so for $20, I'd reather just have a new one.

Plus I can save the existing for a fun night at camp and putting out the fire...kids should like that.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Unless the one in the Outback is expired, or the gauge (if it has one) shows in the red, there is no reason to throw it out. Just take it out of the bracket, turn it upside down, and tap the side firmly. You should feel some of the agent shift a bit. This just makes sure that it is all not packed hard when you need it. The powder agent in these things is extremely fine, and it doesn't take much to loosen it up.

Of course, it's never a bad idea to have more then one. In addition to the one that came installed in the Outback, I carry a 2.5 gallon, pressurized water extinguisher with me when camping.

Tim


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks Ghosty for the great info and reminder.

Linda


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Ok...I will do that. I'm planning on getting rid of the one in the Outback, as I've never done any maintence to it (shack...bang...flip) so for $20, I'd reather just have a new one.
> 
> Plus I can save the existing for a fun night at camp and putting out the fire...kids should like that.
> [snapback]89725[/snapback]​


Turn it into a fun learning experience. Show them the correct way to fight a fire with it.


----------

